# Bookcliffs Bitter Creek elk



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

So my dad got lucky and drew the rifle tag at the expo. We have lots of experience in the roadless area but this is our first time hunting the road area. We scouted it hard this summer, and my dad has been out there for the past few days but he isn’t seeing many elk. The rut hasn’t really kicked in and this hot weather is making tough. Have any of you that been out there on the archery hunts been seeing any elk or hearing any bugles. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you tried the area to the east of McCook Ridge along the divide road. 

There hasn't been a time that I have been out there that I haven't seen lots of elk out there.


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

It’s hotter than hell out there and I have only seen a few elk with NO bugling. Rifle hunt could be tough. I was there last night and early this mornin and it was crickets. This heat is no beuno


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This year is quite similar to what it was 3 years ago when I was down there on the ML deer hunt the end of September. The elk stayed bedded in the trees until the sun disappeared, it was still light but no sun was shining. Then they came out like maggots on rotten beef. They also bedded up as soon as the sun hit them. 

The last night I was there they just started to bugle just before dark.


----------



## Koke (Jul 22, 2018)

Find water and wait them out I did and got one tonight at 6:30. It’s hot dry and miserable out here.


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Were they still pretty quit or were they starting to bugle? Congrats on your bull. Let’s see a pic


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Koke said:


> Find water and wait them out I did and got one tonight at 6:30. It's hot dry and miserable out here.


Don't leave us hanging, post pics!


----------



## Koke (Jul 22, 2018)

I have been here since last Thursday and finally heard one bugle about 20 minutes before I got my Bull. I tried to post a pic but the signal isn’t great out here so it won’t let me, I’ll post one when I get back to town tomorrow


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Koke, congrats on the bull. Let’s see some pictures. I had to come home but my family is still out there. We have finally started to find some elk but it was been a grind. Very few bugles and with the heat you are pretty much only have about an hour in the morning and evening to hunt. Overall it has been a pretty brutal hunt. My dad is just glad he drew an expo tag and didn’t use his limited entry points. Where did you end up hunting? Please feel free to pm me. Thanks!


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Oh, we did pass one bull that I think we should have shot on opening morning but he was kind of busted up. And since my dad was playing with “house money” he decided to hold out for better. He might regret the decision. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Koke (Jul 22, 2018)

Here’s a picture


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice bull


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats on the bull, hopefully when I get down there next week they are more vocal


----------



## Cheater (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice bull, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sweet bull - thanks for sharing!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

awesome bull congrats


----------

